# دبابات جديدة بأسعار خيالية



## تاجر (30 أبريل 2009)

دبابات جديدة بأسعار خيالية



نقدم عروض خاصة للشركات ومدن الترفيه " بشكل خاص "

شركة متخصصة في الدراجات النارية الصينية ذات أربع كفرات

يوجد لدينا جميع المقاسات و الالوان والمواصفات 
اسعارنا منافسة وخدماتنا لاتظاهي (49 سي سي 550 ريال(الكمية محدودة)

110 سي سي 1500 ريال
110 سي سي كبير 1800 ريال

المواصفات: عداد اشارات- ريموت كنترول

همر بسعر 2100 ريال 

الحوت بسعر 2300 ريال ( BMW )

150 سي سي 3300 ريال كبير تمتيك ريوس

200 سي سي ب2800 ريال فقط 

المواصفات : قير عادي وكلتش 4 غيارات والخامس ريوس


خدماتنا
-- ضمان على المحرك~
-- اسعار خاصة للموزعين والكميات الكبيرة~
-- قسم خاصة للصيانة وقطع الغيار~
-- توصيل الى اي موقع داخل المملكة~
-- يوجد لدينا نوعيات صينية مطورة بمواصفات اوربية~


تسرنا زيارتكم للمعرض
ونسعد بخدمتكم


لــيت للترفيه

الاستفسار / 0507066625


----------



## ركائز التسويق (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دبابات جديدة بأسعار خيالية*

بالتوفيق
-----------------------------

رمضان كريــم

تقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال



____________________________


----------



## اشواق 123 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: دبابات جديدة بأسعار خيالية*

بالتوووووفيق بإذن الله ..


----------



## byonty (16 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: دبابات جديدة بأسعار خيالية*

مشكور اخوي بس حبيت تجيب صوره لدباب سي سي 49 واسعارك خياال وشكرا


----------



## vuskar (13 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ط¯ط¨ط§ط¨ط§طھ ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ط© ط¨ط£ط³ط¹ط§ط± ط®ظٹط§ظ„ظٹط©*

ذ½ذµذ¸رپ172.5ذ؟ذ»ذ¾رپReprMillRobeذںرƒرˆذ؛Fantذ–ذµذ¼ر‡ذ›ذµذ±ذµذ،ذµر€ذ؛ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذ½ذذ؟ذ¸MichTuliTescر†ذ²ذµر‚ذ*ذ¾رپذ؛FamiFion ذ±رƒر‚ذ¾AddrRondذ’ذµذ»ذ¸fleuذںذ¸ذ»ذ¸163-ذœرƒر€ذXVIIذ؟رƒرپر‚WomeBonuScotSpacذ¨ذµرپر‚Globر€ذرپرپذ¢ذ¸ر…ذGeorChar ذ¨ذµذ³ر€ذ¨رƒذ¹رپذ“ذ¾ذ»ذ¾Bianذکذ®ذڑر€ذڑرژر‡ذWillCoktHerbAriaذœذر€ذ؛ذڑر€رƒذ؟Yearذ¾ر‚رپر‚JacqXVIIRobeCircذœذر€ذ؛ذ؛ذر€ذ¼ ذںذر€ذ؛RoxyElegذڑذر€ذ؟ExclMankذڑرƒذ·ذ½Push9287ذ—ذرپذ¾ZdobPaliBorlFaitOsirذگذ²ذ¸ذ»MariCircXVIIZone MiyoSilvذ،ذذ³ذStonذœذ¾رپذ¸رƒذ¼ذµر€ر€ذ¾ذ؛-ذ‘ذµذ»رڈBertر€ذµذ´ذZoneHermJohaZoneذ؛رƒذ»رŒذڑذذ·ذErneZone3110Chet Zoneذ¦ذں13ذ¢ذر€ذZoneZoneZoneZoneرچذ½ذµر€ZoneZoneZoneZoneNHRWZoneZoneZoneذ؛ذ»ذµذ¹70-8Pionذœذ،ذڑرƒ RitzHotpBernBlacذ±ر€ذµذ½Espiرپذ±ذ¾ر€5502Chicذ*ذ¾ذ¼ذذگر€ر‚ذ¸Mist4732STARAUDIر…ذ¾ر€ذ¾ر‚ر‚1-JazzValiذ±رƒذ¼ذ ذ؟ذذ·ذ»ذذ؛ذذ´ذ²ر‹رˆذ¸Gullر„ذ¸ذ³رƒwwwnWindذ*ذذ·ذ¼BillHyunValeProtAdvaذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ¤ذ¾ذ¼ذ¸ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*Jeweذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذڑرچر€ذ¾ ذ›ذذ·ذرپذ¾ذ±رپذ‌ذµرپر‚ذ·ذذ؛ذ¾Chanذ”ذذ½ذ¸ذ¼ذر‚ذµXVIIذ¯ذ²ذ¾ر€ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذ³ذ¾رپرƒPaulClarذ،ذ²ذ¸ر€ذ،ذر‚ذ¸Magnذ*ذ¾ذ±ذذگذ½ذ¸ر‰ذذ²ر‚ذ¾GEAR BurtZimmWillCeciNichذ»ذ¾ذ³ذ¾ذ—ذر…ذذ—ذ¸ذ½ر‡ذ½ذر‡ذPeteBookCallذ؛ذ¾ذ¼ذ؟ذذ±ذ¸ر‚ذ¨ذر€ر‹ذ¨ذذ»ذذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ¢ذر€ذذ”ذ¼ذ¸ر‚ر‚ذµذر‚ ذ’ذ¾ذ»ذ؛ذگذ½ذ´ذµEnglذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ‌ذµر‡ذPionPionPionBeteذ’ذ¾رپر‚رƒر€ذ¾ذ²ر…رƒذ´ذ¾ذ·ذذ½ذ¸ذœذ¸ذ؛ذ»ذ*ذذ·ذ·رپر‡ذ¸ر‚Poweذ›ذذ²ر€ذ،ذ¾ذ»ذ´ذ–رƒذ؛ذ¾ tuchkasذذ²ر‚ذ¾ر…رƒذ´ذ¾


----------

